# 走个锤给我留下



## Romeo4755

Hello, I am reading a novel in Chinese, but I can't understand the title of a chapter! 
Please, can you explain what it means in English: 走个锤给我留下. 
I do not understand this sentence at all! What is a hammer here?!
In fact, int's from "都是穿越凭什么我是阶下囚", Chapter 86. 
https://www.shubaow.net/143_143050/30784080.html
The chapter is about how the main character fights and then is taken captive and then a boy sees him in a sack in their estate, but some soldiers send him away and tell him to mind his own business if he knows what's good for him.
Thank you in advance if you can help!


----------



## Lamb67

A dialect word , forget about fleeing. Just a guess.

毬 ? A typo here ? Male's genitals.😁

Qiu is the same in meaning as chui (hammer) as explained by the following post.


----------



## RayXUUUU

锤 is not a typo. It's just an expression from the Sichuan dialect. "....个锤(子)" is equivalent to "....个屁", namely *a strong way to negate something*, eg. "你懂个锤子" = "你一点都不懂", "你走个锤子" = "你不能走".
It has nothing to do with "hammer" in meaning. In Sichuan province, you can also say, "....个铲铲(literally means shovel)" to convey the same message, although it is not related to shovel whatsoever.


----------



## SuperXW

I can't open the link, but the common way to say or write is 走个锤子！给我留下！The title may have shortened it.
The meaning and usage has explained by Ray.
It is a rough yet a bit funny way to express negation. 

There are many other ways to bring the same effect:
动词 + 个 + 头 / 毛 / 锤子 / 球 / 鬼 / 屁 / ...
verb + 个 + head / hair / hammer / ball / ghost / fart / ...
Although some were originally from dialect, they got widespread over the country. 

More vulgar ways are like:
动词 + 你妈 / 你妹 / 你奶奶 / 你姥姥 / 你个头...
verb + your mother / your sister / your grandmother / your head...


----------



## T.D

锤子 is a Sichuan dialect for penis.


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> 锤子 is a Sichuan dialect for penis.


Interesting. Does 铲铲 has any meaning?


----------



## T.D

铲铲 does not refer to any specific thing. The word implies <nothing>. So XXX个铲铲 = XXX个屁。


----------



## Romeo4755

Dear guys, thank you so much for your clever information!
I suspected that 'hammer' has been used as a substitute for a tabooed word and it's the same in Russian with the same word (though we don't bother for a substitute  ) In English you can use 'shit' in a similar function (like 'You are going to battle - and you have no armor, no shit!')
Still I am too dumb!  Please, tell me, does the sentence mean 'Do not go anywhere, stay with me'? (走个锤给我留下)
I always thought that '给我留下' is when a person GOES AWAY and leaves something behind to the one he or she is talking with - like '给我留下评论'


----------



## Lamb67

The act of " walking" will only cause him to swear.

Do you want to go away?
Shit! You must stay. ( remain here for me)
😀


----------



## Romeo4755

Lamb67 said:


> 好看个屁​Have a look for the above title for another post here please 😘


I am sorry.
Is it somehow relevant to my question or are we going to look through all obscenities at the conference?!


----------



## Romeo4755

Dear people! Thanks again! With the help of readers' comments on the novel's page and your explanations I have figured out the meaning! Yes, it is 'Do not go, stay'.
Another problem was that in English 'leave' also means 'go', so one my version was 'Do not go, go for me'.
Anyways,


----------



## SuperXW

Romeo4755 said:


> Another problem was that in English 'leave' also means 'go', so one my version was 'Do not go, go for me'.


?
You mean "do not leave, stay for me"?


Lamb67 said:


> 好看个屁​Have a look for the above title for another post here please 😘


???


----------



## RayXUUUU

Romeo4755 said:


> I always thought that '给我留下' is when a person GOES AWAY and leaves something behind to the one he or she is talking with - like '给我留下评论'


Yes, "给我留下...." means "leave ... to me", but it is always followed by an objective like "评论".  
Here, mind that in Mandarin, "*给我 ...*" can also start* an imperative sentence*, and it is an intense way to tell somebody to "do something", 
eg. 
*"给我留下" = "留下!" = "Stay (don't go)!"*
("留" in this context means "stay", as in "留在家里", "stay at home". It is different from another meaning of "留", that is "leave sth behind" in the context you mentioned, )
Also, 
*"给我停下" = "Stop!"*, 
*"给我站住" = "Don't move!"*.


----------



## SuperXW

给我...
Depending on the context, there are 3 meanings:

Meaning 1
给我+[noun] = give me [something]
e.g. 给我笔 = give me a pen
给我好处 = give me some benefit

Meaning 2
给我+[verb phrase] = [do something] to me
e.g. 给我留下评论 = leave comments to me
给我留下印象 = leave impression to me (impressed me)
给我帮忙 = help me
给我上课 = teach class to me

Meaning 3
给我+[verb phrase] = [do something]! (in the sense of "do it for me", "according to my wish")
Like Ray said, it is to start an imperative sentence, and it is an intense way to tell somebody to "do something"
给我上课！ = Begin the class, I said now!


----------



## albert_laosong

T.D said:


> 锤子 is a Sichuan dialect for penis.


I think in many parts of China 锤子 has that meaning.


----------



## Romeo4755

Dear guys, thank you so much for your help! It was a great cultural and language experience!


----------

